# twats who know something, but won't say.............



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

You know who you are.

If you can't say anything then fcuking don't :x keep your mouth tightly shut

Twice I have been bitten by just missing information - once when the S-Line spec became standard and then by the _'3.2 will only be available with the DSG gearbox'_

To be honest the smoke and mirrors technique by Audi and all the people '_who know_' has pissed me off enough to buy something different next time - sorry but it has :x

Twats all of you :wink:

Andy


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

So you'd rather that if someone was given some information with a release embargo, they just ignored it.... and were never given any information again? :roll:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

clived said:


> So you'd rather that if someone was given some information with a release embargo, they just ignored it.... and were never given any information again? :roll:


Coincidentally any information coming to the TT forum is also released to the dealer network as well. So what is the benefit?

Alternatively, Nutts could send IMs to all interested parties. :wink:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

hehehe I'm glad I'm out of this now. :lol:

You publish what you can and you get dammed.

You don't publish anything and people want to know more information.

Either way not everyone is happy.

I've had loads of messages in the past thanking me for the info I brought to the forum (incidently before the dealers had it so I'm afraid Vlastan is wrong).

Either way life is a lot easier without having to wonder how much I can or can't say.

p.s. How much do the dealers know about the Mrk II TT? :roll: :lol:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Sales guys know feck all - or they'd be actively promoting it to existing customers.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

It's a matter of 'can't say - or may not be confirmed - or we can't release yet'

The TTOC are working hard to build a good relationship with Audi, and they are sharing more information sooner - like the DSG article in AbsoluTTe 6.

We are getting more inside track information - if it's not enough for you then tough. Naff all the club or TTF can do about it.

Why don't you ring the Audi Press office yourself and see what they will tell you.

Frankly your attitude doesn't help.


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

clived said:


> So you'd rather that if someone was given some information with a release embargo, they just ignored it.... and were never given any information again? :roll:


If someone gets given some information that they are sworn not to tell anyone else then simply obey the instructions.....

Comments like _'I have some info and am just waiting from Audi HQ to give me the ok to release it'_ just wind people up and give rise to all sorts of rumours

Keep quiet is the best option in my opinion, no hints, no half-truths, just quiet - please.

Once the information is legitimate then by all means tell us, just don't fcuking tease us :x

Andy


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

ADB said:


> Twice I have been bitten by just missing information - once when the S-Line spec became standard and then by the _'3.2 will only be available with the DSG gearbox'_


In these circumstances, wouldn't you have _benefited_ from someone saying "I know something, I'll tell you soon, etc" as you could have delayed a decision until the information was actually released :?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Lame flame

I know loads that I am not at liberty to share with you!! Makes me no less of a twat than you are.


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

saint said:


> Lame flame
> 
> I know loads that I am not at liberty to share with you!! Makes me no less of a twat than you are.


I thought this was the flame room? as in stuff that annoys you :?:

Hardly lame if it's annoying?

I just thought I would post something in the FLAME ROOM that annoys me :roll:

Andy


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> I've had loads of messages in the past thanking me for the info I brought to the forum (incidently before the dealers had it so I'm afraid Vlastan is wrong).


So why Nutts said this in the other thread: "The NDA in place restricts Audi from informing the General Public until the franchises are made aware"


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

saint said:


> Lame flame
> 
> I know loads that I am not at liberty to share with you!! Makes me no less of a twat than you are.


Oh purrrleaseee...tell, Tell, TEll, TELl, TELL!!!


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Haven't we had this debate before? ala TT QS! :roll:


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

vlastan said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > I've had loads of messages in the past thanking me for the info I brought to the forum (incidently before the dealers had it so I'm afraid Vlastan is wrong).
> ...


because if was followed by something along the lines of 'obviously Audi are not counting me as "General Public" for this' ? 

*Personally* I'd rather know that some real info is iminent, and then decide whether or not to wait to make my decision.

I'd be *mighty* pissed off if I (say) decided to rush into a purchase of a TTQS just because my dlr said 'no more TTs being made' - and then found out afterwards that that was complete bollocks - and that someone knew it was bollocks, but said nothing.

But hey ho - perhaps ignorance *is* bliss...


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Fuck you 

From now on speculate to your hearts content  I thought I was doing the right thing by saying that I will soon be able to say something, but clearly I was wrong. Accept my humblest apologies for being misguided. 

Now fuck off :wink:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > scoTTy said:
> ...


You didn't understand me.

I meant that Nutts can only tell us more (because of the NDA) only when the dealership network finds out. So I am saying that this doesn't add value as we can find out ourselves by then. But Scotty said this is not the case and had provided info before it was released to the dealership network. What about the NDA then?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Noooooooooooooo dont tell me I'm gunna have to buy a new TT in a few months, my bank manager is gunna really start hating me


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

I was told by an Audi sales person that there would be no chance of a 150 coupe before i traded my roadster . :?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

vlastan said:


> You didn't understand me.
> 
> I meant that Nutts can only tell us more (because of the NDA) only when the dealership network finds out. So I am saying that this doesn't add value as we can find out ourselves by then. But Scotty said this is not the case and had provided info before it was released to the dealership network. What about the NDA then?


ah - sorry V, did indeed misunderstand 

The added value, as I see it, is that I don't visit my dlr anything like as regularily as I visit this place.

This if the dlrs are told (say) today, and Nutts announces it (also) today, I will get the info today, rather than in 3 weeks when I next happen to wander into my dlr for a coffee 

There is the added bonus that Nutts happens to know what he is talking about (generally ), rather than the info being put into 'dlr speak'


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

vlastan said:


> You didn't understand me.
> 
> I meant that Nutts can only tell us more (because of the NDA) only when the dealership network finds out. So I am saying that this doesn't add value as we can find out ourselves by then. But Scotty said this is not the case and had provided info before it was released to the dealership network. What about the NDA then?


It's not black and white. There's a lot of grey.

e.g. (all made up for example purposes)
If I had been told that the Mrk 2 will be launched with a 150bhp engine and that a 275bhp model would be introduced 6 months later then I may not be able to publish this until, as Nutts says, the dealership network had the info. At the same time, if I posted "I expect Mrk 2 models to get more powerful later in the lifecycle then it doesn't upset Audi and, in my opinion could be of use to people on the forum.

It was using information like this that meant I always tried to give as much as I could as early as I could without upsetting Audi. I'd often check what I wrote with them before I did to ensure that I wasn't saying too much. I published lots aheads of dealers hence my comment that you were wrong.

I have 100 confidence that the TTOC is doing the same. They try to give as much as possible without upsetting the growing relationship with Audi.

If people don't like it then that's fine and they're entitled to their opinion but we've had votes in the past along the lines of "publish what you can or only say something when it's all confirmed". The publish what you can vote one both times.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Agreed - Lame Flame.

Go for it Nutts, as with Scotty when he was getting info we appreciate new news and for what it is worth a bit of teasing is good.

It keeps the forum going, guessing, speculating. If we want to get just the 'official' news then go to your dealer and wait for the crappy sales man to get the info. However if you want a bit of fresh news and speculation then come here.

So there, na, na, ne, na, na! :roll: :wink:


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

nutts said:


> Fuck you
> 
> From now on speculate to your hearts content  I thought I was doing the right thing by saying that I will soon be able to say something, but clearly I was wrong. Accept my humblest apologies for being misguided.
> 
> Now fuck off :wink:


LOL, thank you - Some sense at last


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

ADB said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > Fuck you
> ...


Sense, maybe... but am I the only one who finds it slightly "unbecoming" to see the supposed Chairman of the TTOC swearing at people like this?!


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

nutts said:


> Fuck you
> 
> From now on speculate to your hearts content  I thought I was doing the right thing by saying that I will soon be able to say something, but clearly I was wrong. Accept my humblest apologies for being misguided.
> 
> Now fuck off :wink:


 :lol: :lol: well said. I find it interesting that mark has some info coming up, but just because he can't say just now doesn't mean i'm not going to be able to function as a human being until i find out what it is :roll: christ are some of us so desperate for info that we can't cope unless we get it as soon as :lol:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> ADB said:
> 
> 
> > nutts said:
> ...


I guess he is overheated. :lol:

Lets ban him from the forum for a week or two to cool him down. :wink:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

jampott said:


> ADB said:
> 
> 
> > nutts said:
> ...


Unbecoming? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

nutts said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > ADB said:
> ...


From the OED:

unbecoming

• adjective 1 (especially of clothing) not flattering. 2 not fitting; unseemly.

- DERIVATIVES unbecomingly adverb.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

jampott said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


And there's me thinking all bets are off in the flame room :roll: Except personal attacks obviously.

Just because I happen to be the current chairman of the TT Owners Club doesn't mean I can't swear, for fucks sake


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

nutts said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > nutts said:
> ...


That's fine, then. I'll take it that "fuck off" (with or without a wink) isn't "personal".

If you can reconcile those sort of comments with your position in the TTOC, then fair enough. How others perceive it is a different matter.

FWIW, I rolled out my views on "bragging" about having certain bits of information that you aren't allowed to share LAST time this topic cropped up. I think its silly, and agree with the OP here. Keep your gob shut, because demonstrating that you are privvy to private information that you can't divulge is as unseemly as swearing at your members.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


Tim,

Things quiet at work today then?? :lol: :wink:

A good point well made.

Back to the point Mark, when do you expect to reveal the Audi revelation?? Have they given you the green light yet??


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

If someone called me a Twat the very least i'd do would be to tell them to *FUCK OFF* :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

L7 said:


> If someone called me a Twat the very least i'd do would be to tell them to *FUCK OFF* :lol:


Yeah, but Mark is on sticky ground, there. Not only is he the Chairman, but the person calling him names was entirely correct... :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > nutts said:
> ...


Yes, what is this news Mark? Audi to make a fine handling car? :wink:

_that ought to get 'em going - but just in case:_

Now, why don't you all go and fuck off? :twisted:

_and that is a collective not personal attack_

......must be all those negative ions discharged in the atmosphere. :idea:


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

L7 said:


> If someone called me a Twat the very least i'd do would be to tell them to *FUCK OFF* :lol:


Class :lol:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

* lol *

The guy in the know, has gone on his stag weekend... Hovercraft racing


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

L7 said:


> If someone called me a Twat the very least i'd do would be to tell them to *FUCK OFF* :lol:


Of course that is the least you would tell them because on the end of that, YOU would end it with CNUT  :-* :wink:


----------

